# Droid phones



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I was almost set to get the new Droid Razr....until I realized that Verizon will have the new Galaxy Nexus from Samsung next month.

How happy has everyone been that has owned a droid?

The only complaints that I find are lack of current updates, which a a big plus for the iphones, they keep you updated for 2 yrs.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Updates are the best part of the Nexus line because they're Google flagship devices and see updates before any other device. I'm actually pretty happy with my Xperia Play. But I'm a little disappointed that the Galaxy Nexus does NOT have Corning's Gorilla Glass (but the RAZR does).

Also keep in mind that Droid and Android are two different things. Android is the actual OS on the phone. Droid is a line of Android devices exclusive to Verizon which features the red robot eye thing.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

I have the Droid X and I love it. I got it the day it came out (cause I'm a geek that way). Terrormaster is right though. Android system and Droid phones are different. I also am very, very fond of the Android OS.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

After all the hoopla this week over the lack of Gorilla Glass, Samsung is now saying that the Galaxy Nexus DOES have a reinforced glass. Gonna wait till those crazy folks who like to drop and stress test phones test it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is a bonus. I like the processor in it as well.
And sense it's only 1 more month I'll wait.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Normally you have to update your phone thru their site. AT&T won't support it. But it isn't hard to do.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I like mine I have the incredible 2. My only issues are related to service. We still don't have full 3g coverage up here. As for updates there is a whole new version of OS for this phone and Verizon won't release it. 

Since getting one.of.these, I rarely get,on a computer anymore.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Manon said:


> I have the Droid X and I love it. I got it the day it came out (cause I'm a geek that way). Terrormaster is right though. Android system and Droid phones are different. I also am very, very fond of the Android OS.


Isn't that Honeycomb? Or something differnt?

Verizon Vortex, 'cause it won't break very easily. Only thing I don't like is the pre loaded apps that you can't delete or reallocate memory for unless you jail break it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Leaning more towards the razor...just depends on the actual specs when it's ready for release.
I think Honeycomb was for the tablets?


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

yeah probably. I'm getting bleed over from Apple. ipad and iphone are the same IOS. So naturally my mind rearranged facts when I don't google 'em (-:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I had to do that, just couldn't remember what I've read.


----------

